# Fishing Pier @ 3 Mile Bridge?



## FishingFun57 (Apr 25, 2018)

Has anyone been fishing this area recently?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

closed during the bridge build


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

stevenattsu said:


> closed during the bridge build


Since when? I was out there a few weeks ago. & when I was in the boat at 3 Mile a few nights ago, there were a lot of vehicles out on the fishing pier.


----------



## FishingFun57 (Apr 25, 2018)

Taking my daughter fishing and was wondering if it has been any good off the pier are at the wayside park...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Since when? I was out there a few weeks ago. & when I was in the boat at 3 Mile a few nights ago, there were a lot of vehicles out on the fishing pier.


Sorry I was thinking about the T pier on the Gulf Breeze side


----------

